# Nokia X Android Phone launched in India @ 8599/- INR



## DDIF (Mar 10, 2014)

Nokia's first highly customized android phone is here folks.


> NEW DELHI: Nokia has launched Nokia X, the first phone from the company to run on Google's Android operating system. The phone, priced at Rs 8,599, will be available through online and offline retailers across India starting Monday.
> 
> Nokia X was unveiled by Nokia on February 24, during the MWC at Barcelona in Spain, along with Nokia X+ and XL.
> 
> ...


Source: Nokia X Android smartphone launched at Rs 8,599 - The Times of India


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Mar 10, 2014)

6.5 - 7k is the right price range! 8.5 is too much for this specs.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2014)

Nokia is just woken up from a long sleep. Happy 2012 for Nokia. 
At least that is what the specs says.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 10, 2014)

But it will still sell. Cause, "Nokia"!


----------



## DDIF (Mar 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> But it will still sell. Cause, "Nokia"!


Right to the point Vyom.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 10, 2014)

Better to get this than cheap Samgsung Droids.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2014)

CPU- based on cortex a5 
RAM 512 MB 
camera- 3mp *fixed focus* 

Nokia launched another 'smarter' phone like their 'smarter' asha series phones.


----------



## rish1 (Mar 10, 2014)

well i feel disappointed as a nokia fan.. 7500 would have been ok.. 

but then this is the last phone from Nokia so i guess they might be charging 1k for that emotional value factor lol


----------



## sksundram (Mar 10, 2014)

I am not going to suggest this phone to anybody. what a disappointment!


----------



## moniker (Mar 10, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Better to get this than cheap Samgsung Droids.



I'm no Samsung fanboy, but something like the S duos 2 is far better than this phone at the same price.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 10, 2014)

an overprice product. if nokia could provide krait cpu on their lumia 520 currently selling for less than 8k with windows os (a paid one), why they cant do the same with a different os(android) that too open source??


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 11, 2014)

^^ True


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> an overprice product. if nokia could provide krait cpu on their lumia 520 currently selling for less than 8k with windows os (a paid one), why they cant do the same with a different os(android) that too open source??



Because it will cannibalise the Lumia sales which nokia won't want to happen at any cost.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know the phone is smart or not but Nokia is smart enough to realize that they won't survive without Android.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 11, 2014)

good joke.

If you invest 1500rs more, you get superior models in xolo.

Only nokia fans may buy.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Because it will cannibalise the Lumia sales which nokia won't want to happen at any cost.



every company will seek more profit and a 520 hardware along with android(at same price) will get sold more than the figures of 520.


----------



## jonty (Mar 14, 2014)

too much price asked for such a device..if cheap droids don't give goodness of android then this device tops the list of those droids....
the tagline for this device is "na ghar ka na ghat ka"...


----------



## Roshan9415 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yesterday I tried my hand on Nokia X.
Pro:-
Good Speaker
I find no lag after 1 hour of medium use
It has common android features like WiFi Tethering
Con:-
No Android type home screen,Only Windows tile homescreen with fastlane
User Inteface is crap


Nokia 502 is better than this


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=b29NdRIe1Hg&list=UUlVIlK8QHZ2PFkXF97bA0lg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sksksksk (Mar 17, 2014)

already better stuffs are provided by sumung and micromax! 
Nokia should have tried this using with a more increased feature .. RAM is only 512 ??


----------



## rish1 (Mar 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> an overprice product. if nokia could provide krait cpu on their lumia 520 currently selling for less than 8k with windows os (a paid one), why they cant do the same with a different os(android) that too open source??



once again i am repeating lumia 520 was sold at a loss to gain market share for windows phone .. had they not done this windows phone would have been declared dead by now.. outside of lumia 520,620 windows phone has been a flop till now.. 
whereas Nokia X is expected to make profit and there is no need to gain market share hence high price than lumia 520.. it may sound ridiculous since both are from same company but then you are forgetting this company was ruled by microsoft now they are getting independent... so they are really 2 companies Mr. Eflop and Mr. no Eflop

*The problem with nokia X is not Bad pricing it is bad timing.. this device was in development since feb 2013 .. at that time the latest version available for android was 4.1 and the latest chip was cortex A5 with adreno 203 ( xperia E) .. they already had thousands of units produced by august but the launch delayed because of Microsoft.. had it been released in September the price would have been 6800 by now .. and don'f forget Xperia E1 just recently launched is the first Device in this range to sport cortex A7 cpu before this cortex a5 was the leader in this segment.. like galaxy Core , xperia E ,samsung low end phones ..

believe it or not there would be no difference in cost in producing nokia X with old hardware and  xperia E1 with new hardware.. so they are stuck in this pricing if they have to make money.. it will fall down in price just like all other mobiles do by time.. consider these  x,XL,X+  as  prototypes late to the market.. the next versions will be coming out soon to replace these and with latest hardware for the segment.. besides android 4.1 is too heavy for 512 mb ram .. android 4.4 is the basic must for 512 mb phones *


----------



## mohit9206 (Mar 18, 2014)

The phone was pitched by Nokia as below the Lumia line but its not.Its more expensive than L520 so as of now its worthless.It needs to be around 6k for it to be a good buy.


Roshan9415 said:


> Yesterday I tried my hand on Nokia X.
> Pro:-
> Good Speaker
> I find no lag after 1 hour of medium use
> ...



You can install a different launcher by sideloading it.All apps that do not rely on google's services will work.


----------

